# Fighter in the wind-Movie



## twendkata71 (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone seen the "Fighter in the Wind" Movie promo's on Youtube. It is supposed to be about the young Mas Oyama. Sonny Chiba did almost the same movie in Bullfighter. This new one looks like a great karate action movie, but I am not sure if it is only being released in Japan.


----------



## MilkManX (Jun 26, 2008)

Both Fighter in the Wind and the older Karate Bull/Bear Fighter/For Life movies are based on the Manga called  _Karate Baka Ichidai .

So it is based on Oyama's life but only very loosely as the Manga embellished alot of his true story.

*Osu!*
_


----------



## Omar B (Jun 26, 2008)

I know of the movie and have seen the clips online but have yet to see it.  I wanna see it though, just never gotta around to seeking it out.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 26, 2008)

It's quite a stunning looking film -- it took some doing, but some months ago I found a version of it with English subtitles. If I can remember where I ordered it, I'll post later.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well according to people that I have talked to that live in Japan and Okinawa. He was a very popular figure in Japan, even though he was actually Korean. There are several Kyokushikai schools on Okinawa. So, I imagine it will do quite well. I have also heard that he movie Kuro Obi is doing well, which is another karate film in Japan that looks interesting.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jun 27, 2008)

Another interesting fact about this movie is that the original movie(Sonny Chiba), Chiba(Japanese) was a student of Oyama Hanshi's .
The new one the actor is actually Korean, like the peson he is playing.


----------



## chinto (Jun 30, 2008)

No I have not .. but I will look into it.
please let me know when it comes out !!


----------



## MilkManX (Jun 30, 2008)

chinto said:


> No I have not .. but I will look into it.
> please let me know when it comes out !!



Its out in Asia but no US or European release.

You can get a grey market DVD with english subs from ebay.


----------



## chinto (Jul 2, 2008)

MilkManX said:


> Its out in Asia but no US or European release.
> 
> You can get a grey market DVD with english subs from ebay.



thanks I will have to look into it!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 2, 2008)

Amazon.com offers it as well. When I checked, it was out of stock, but you can still order it.


----------



## Martin h (Aug 25, 2008)

Fighter in the wind has been released with a english subtitle. You can order it from amazon.co.uk  It is a OK movie, but not only it is based on a manga based on Oyamas life. It is also colored by korean anti-japanese feelings. It gets old after a while.


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 27, 2008)

I had not seen that much of the movie. The original movie with chiba was sort of like that. As far as the Korean antiJapanese element.  Can't really blame the Koreans. The Japanese ruled over their country for 30 years and terrorised them, tried to destroy their culture, language, martial arts, and took many of their young men to Japan to make them assimilate into the Japanese culture, eventhough they would always be treated like second class citizens because they were not "pure Japanese". This type of sentiment is still evident in Japan even today. Whats funny is that there are Taekwondo schools in Japan and Karate,Judo and Aikido schools in Korea. Another funny fact is that the world headquarters for Judo is no longer in Japan ,its in Korea at least , as far as the IOC and International Judo is considered.


----------

